# Cape Cod/Boston/Vermont or the area



## Zac495 (Aug 14, 2008)

My folks want to stay in New England this summer - a place we can drive to (my dad doesn't want to fly anymore). We live in Philadelphia. I shouldn't have too much trouble with a trade - I have platinum Marriott.

But where to go? I look at the reviews and get all mixed up.

I want:
outdoor pool
on ocean or near water
very nice - doesn't need to be a 10, but should be an 8 resort
A resort I can get my folks into somehow - or one with a nice hotel nearby. How do I rent a place for them once I get a trade?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Moosie (Aug 15, 2008)

I think you would get all that you are looking for either at the Cape or in Newport.

Are you thinking of going now in Aug?  You may have better luck after Labor Day when most of the kids will be back in school and units may open up, and some prices for renting might go down a smidge.

Newport is a great walking town if that is of interest.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ellen

As a Platinum Marriott owner what you consider to be an 8 by Marriott is probably a 6. Cape Cod resorts are not upscale. Plain casual furnishings and decor.

You mentioned this summer. What dates are you considering? Labor Day weekend is still very busy. Have you considered renting a house for all of you if the layout was suitable.

Are you looking for a 1 or 2 bd? Not a lot of Cape Cod resorts have a 2bd but there are a few. What types of things do they like to do? What part of the Cape would you want to stay?

I live 1 hour from the Cape and 45 minutes from Newport. I have never stayed at Newport resorts.  The Newport Mansions are a must do.

If on the Cape and your parents are up to it a trip on the ferry to Martha's Vineyard is nice. Lots of walking there.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help so far. My dad doesn't walk one step. That's why he doesn't want to fly:hysterical: I know - sounds nutty! But he has to walk the jetway until we get him a wheelchair (yes I know I could even get the chair into the plane). Basically, he's not only old - but is milking it. ??? It's so weird! My parents come on the trip to play bridge from 3 - 6 with us and have dinner. They like knowing the grandchildren are having fun.

So - there must be really good restaurants - seafood is best - with good wine. That takes care of the folks.

Us, we're not hikers, walkers, fishers, or outdoorsy at all. (We're big exercisers - that's just not our thing). We love strolling along adorable towns and peeking into fun, interesting shops. We like eating outside. We like pool time. Any kind of water sport is fun - dolphin watching, banana boating, boating of most sorts (kids like this - they're 11 and 14). We love gorgeous views - mountains, oceans - we like driving around (my parents would enjoy that as well) and seeing the scenery - stopping for pictures. We love wine tasting. Newport Mansions sound interesting.  Martha's Vineyard sounds great, too. Again, my parents won't walk. (Mom will - a little - she's not nutty - just getting old). 

It has to be a summer week because I'm a teacher. I'd rent a house or something, sure, but what do I do with my week? I guess I could rent it...

My family needs a two bedroom and my folks need a 2 bedroom. So we need 4 bedrooms total.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 15, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> I shouldn't have too much trouble with a trade - I have platinum Marriott.



This is exactly why you WILL have trouble with a trade.  The quality filter in II will likely limit you to very few resorts.  

Newport sounds ideal from what you and your folks like to do, but I suspect that the only resort that II would offer you there is the Wellington.  On Cape Cod there are only 2 or 3 resorts that they will offer.  (I don't own a Marriott but am basing this on my experience with Club Intrawest which II also considers too high quality for the vast majority of resorts in New England).


----------



## rcs249 (Aug 15, 2008)

Good morning.

Unless I'm misreading, you have 2 1/2 weeks to vacation before Labor Day. My recommendation is to get on the Boston/RI Craigslist under vacation rentals, and even check out VRBO for last minute rentals. I was on Craigslist the other day and there are significant savings on some rentals due to last minute cancellations.  

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## rsnash (Aug 15, 2008)

Craigslist is a good idea. There are two homes posted just today. A 3 BR w/pool and a more gorgeous 4 BR, but no pool. Makes me wish we could just head up there right now! Good luck and enjoy the Cape. We went there a couple of months ago and really enjoyed ourselves. We stayed in West Yarmouth, which is slightly west of the elbow. Next time I'd like to stay closer to Chatham. But anyway, we drove a lot and there's lots of picturesque vistas for the photographer and others to enjoy. You can do the whale watching thing from Provincetown, which is the exact description you said above about strolling through a quaint town full of interesting shops. Beware of large tourist trap seafood restaurants, there a plenty of local gems to enjoy instead... here's a link to some of our Cape Cod adventures (for some reason a Thai place in NC is at the top of the page, but you have to check out Nickerson's Seafood at the Chatham Fish Pond.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 15, 2008)

In Newport you visit the mansions, not stay in them. The Wellington are 2nd floor units. The Cape has no fancy resorts, and a lot of steps.
Consider AC, nice TSes, oceanviews and availability(on Flexchange now).


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm looking for NEXT August. I'm a planner.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 15, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> My folks want to stay in New England this summer - a place we can drive to (my dad doesn't want to fly anymore). We live in Philadelphia. I shouldn't have too much trouble with a trade - I have platinum Marriott.
> 
> But where to go? I look at the reviews and get all mixed up.
> 
> ...


Not New England but the Marriott Fairway Villas - meets all of the above criteria.... and u will have no problem tradig in - is handicap accessable and is certainly driveable.
There are resorts on the Cape but you will be filtered out.....
You will be surprised at how reasonably you can rent a house on the Cape for a week - u could get a 4-5 BR 2-3 Bath house.

Try Surette Realty for a nice mid cape location.... http://www.amy2.com/ http://www.rentalscapecod.com/


----------



## Kola (Aug 15, 2008)

Any rental sites recommendations for Rhode Island (other than Craiglist or TUG) for summer of 2009 ?


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with the above...VRBO is the way to go. And Newport or the Cape would both be great. Dad not walking may be trying at both locations however.


----------



## Moosie (Aug 16, 2008)

Kola, here is a place for Newport timeshare renting, etc.

http://www.newporttimeshares.com/

I'm using them now, not for renting though, and so far I've been pleased.


You can at least check out the timeshares in Newport if you are interested in that area.


----------



## Kola (Aug 17, 2008)

Moosie

Excellent RI website. Thanks a lot. Just the kind I was looking for. 

Kola


----------



## nerodog (Aug 18, 2008)

*Brewster Green  has several one floor units*

Lots of spacious 1 Floor , 2 BR at the Brewster Green, nice units, big pool at the resort... beaches nearby...  there is also Cape COd Holiday Estates which are little houses/ cottages... again 1  floor available for wc access... just some thoughts on the cape.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 18, 2008)

I know you said water/ocean, but think a little about Trapp Family Lodge.  
We use the Marriott Desk at II, because II considers us equal to a Marriottl.

New fitness center and spa on property.  

Parents can stay in the Lodge itself.  Views from the Lodge and the Guesthouses are fabulous.

Great restaurants in the Lodge and in Stowe itself.  Even a wine-tasting party.  

Upscale shops in Stowe, Waitsfield and Burlington.  

Not exactly what you were thinking, but worth consideration.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 19, 2008)

JUDIE25 said:


> I know you said water/ocean, but think a little about Trapp Family Lodge.
> We use the Marriott Desk at II, because II considers us equal to a Marriottl.
> 
> New fitness center and spa on property.
> ...



Oh this sounds great!!! My parents can rent a unit?


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 20, 2008)

They can rent a unit or they can stay in the Lodge which is a hotel and walking distance (for you and the kids) to the Guesthouses.  

If they were my parents, I would have them rent a hotel room, pick them up in the morning with my car and take them back to the hotel after dinner.

Make sure you get a first floor Guest house, however.  Some have a lot of stairs.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 21, 2008)

JUDIE25 said:


> Make sure you get a first floor Guest house, however.  Some have a lot of stairs.



Even many of the first floor Guest houses have lots of stairs down from the parking lot to the unit.


----------

